# Bumping for kids?



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Hello again!

I've read a few times about "bumping" a doe, checking for kids. Can anyone explain exactly how to preform this, and when its most useful? I've got the basic idea, but want to make sure I do it right. Hope is getting a belly now (see "Pregnant or no?" for pictures) and I would love to see if I could feel kids.

Thank you so much, this site has proved invaluable.

OH! Couple more things. What should I use to worm them (doe and wether), when, and how much? Also, do you know a good place that describes what vaccinations to give, and how? I've done dogs, but never goats. 

Thank you again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

bumping is usually done after a doe has kidded one kid or more and the afterbirth has not been expelled. By bumping the doe you can tell if she has another kid in there.

I stand behind the doe and face the same direction she is (so her tail is against my stomach basically) I reach around and lock fingers and pull up. If the stomach falls back down quickly and or you feel something firm inside there is a kid in there.

I have not tried this on mid pregnancy does (I figure it wouldnt' work plus it could cause them to get upset).

I vaccinate against enterotoxemia (overeating disease) with the CD/T vaccine which I purchase through http://www.jefferslivestock.com the T in the vaccine stands for tetanous.

Some people have chosen to vaccinate against pasturella pneumonia (silent pneumonia) but I have not done so. This usually is after you ahve had a case of this type of pneumonia on your property or in one or more of your goats.

As to worming. If Ivermectin is stille effective in your area then I suggest that. To know if it is check with local cattle farmers or a horse vet. Ivermectin is safe for pregnant goats as well since you are unsure if she is or not you won't have to worry. You can use the horse wormer paste at 3 times the horse dosage (multipy the goats weight by 3).

I like to give injectable wormers orally -- this is a common practice among goat raisers. If you give it orally give injectable ivermectin at a rate of 1cc per 20lbs. If you give it injectable follow the directions on the package which is usually 1cc per 110lbs or something like that.

I hope that wasnt to much information at once.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Ah! Thank you so much, that clears a lot up. And never worry about giving too much info! I'll absorb it all, its never enough. :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Bumping can be very helpful but not all that accurate.

I had a doe that I bumped and I did it several times because I just though she had more in there. I felt nothing (I have done it a lot so I new what I was feeling for). I finally decided to go into her because I just had that feeling. It was a good thing I did because she has a baby STUCK in the birth canal. It was so far wedged that I totally understood why I never felt it. I pulled out a 15 lbs baby.

Also so the dewormers. I do a fecal float to see what KINDS of thinks you are trying to treat. Not all wormer's treat all types of worms, so you want to make sure you are treating for the right things. 

Yep. CDT is all I vaccinate with.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you again!

Wow, a good thing you know what you're doing. I've helped with birthing dogs, cats, horses, but never goats, but hopefully what knowledge I've gleaned will help in any mishaps.

A fecal is a very good idea, I'll see about that soon.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, if she has a belly and you feel that she is peggy, you should be able to feel babies move into the 3rd to 4th month....flatten your palm on her belly just in front of her udder and use your free hand to push in (gently) on HER right side you should be able to feel flutters against your "bottom" palm. As far as a safe wormer...I had been using Safeguard but switched to Ivermectin per vets order that safeguard was no longer effective in this area. My minis weigh between 18 and 65 pounds so to triple their weight I dose for 50 to 165 pounds....and don't worry about overdose with these types of wormers...to much is better than not enough.

I started my un vaccinated goats off with a booster of CD/T ( found at Tractor Supply or any vet care catalog...Jeffers is good) each goat got 2.5cc and another dose at 21 days after the first then they each get their yearly one usually mid to late winter...depending on what month the girls hit their 4th month of pregnancy in. Usually it is Feb or March. I try and keep the yearly shot within a month or 2 of the previous year..it gives kids added temporary protection against overeating disease and tetanus.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

That's very helpful, thanks.

Is there a site that shows the proper way to give vaccines? Is it similar to doing a dog or cat? I have a Tractor Supply, thankfully! In fact, its the closest thing to us (if you can call 15 miles close). :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Liz you give teh CD/T at 2.5ccs?? What brand do you use?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OOPS..That was a "mis-type" Stacey....2cc ....Bar-Vac CD/T....from TSC.

My "local" TSC is about the same distance away from me ...13 1/2 miles...though I do sometimes frequent the one close to my mom and thats 25 miles away! :ROFL: 

CD/T is given sub-Q...under the skin....almost like a dog or cat but a goats hide is alot tougher and not as loose. CD/T is known to develope a sterile abcess at the injection site...I have 2 goats that do get an abcess though they all get a bump from it. I usually get them in the skin over the right shoulder, which is the closest to me when they are on the milk stand. Part the hair and sort of try and tent the skin then slide the needle into the tent...rubbing the spot helps to dispurse the med. I use 20 gauge needles for vaccines and 18 for penicillian when needed.

Some breeders/keepers use the skin in the "arm pit" area, I find this really difficult to do even when they are in the head gate so I chose the shoulder.


----------

